# Clover and Chive Adeventures!



## Jayme (Apr 13, 2013)

I have my little 10 week old Clover, a mini rex/lionhead mix, who is an absolute doll. She loves to be pet behind her ears, and she also loves to see what spots she can fit into when she's out to play. Today my younger sister adopted a lionhead, who we belive is in the neighborhood of 3-4 months old. Since my sister is autistic, I'll be the primary owner of this rabbit. She named him Chive, and he seems like a mellow little guy. Both rabbits will be getting fixed as soon as their old enough, and then they will (hopefully) be bonded. I just felt like making a blog where I could put up pictures and updates as they grow. I didn't get a very good picture of Chive yet, but from this picture you can tell he looks like a small dog haha. Tomorrow I'm going to comb him out really well and hopefully work through his mats :/


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh they are adorable. =)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 13, 2013)

I loved reading about Clover and Chive! They are such cuties!


----------



## Jayme (Apr 15, 2013)

So I cleaned Chive's cage and have decided he's the exact opposite of Clover, and isn't nearly as people friendly as she is. He hid in the corner until I persuaded him out with treats. He just vibrates when you hold him because he's so scared. Hopefully he well get friendlier as he gets more comfortable. Clover seems really interested in him and their cages are right next to each other and they lay as choose as possible to each other. If they're not old enough to breed is it safe to introduce them?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Ash doesn't like being picked up either, he isn't scared he is just annoyed he kicks his legs when I do it but he does tolerate it for a while. Hopefully as Chive gets older and more familiar with his surroundings he will become more friendly, I know someone who had a rabbit who was very scared as a baby but grew to be friendly as an adult. I would think it is safe to introduce them if they are to young to breed, but I'm not sure. Maybe there is someone else who reads this blog that can help you with that. Or you can start a thread asking about it.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

He might just need time to adjust to his new surrounds etc. Picking him up regularly might help him get used to being handled too but some bunnies just don't like it no matter how much you do it. I was handling one of mine since i got her at i think she was 9 weeks, at 2yrs she still didn't like being handled. Now that she's had babies she's oddly much more tolerant of being handled and loves lots of attention.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 15, 2013)

The main problem isn't that he doesn't like being held, but I can't get him out without having to 'chase' him around the cage, which is not what I want to do because I know it'll scare him more. Clover doesn't like being held but when I open the cage she runs right up. And I'll probably start a thread asking about if they can play together. Thanks


----------



## Jayme (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there anything else I can do to help him feel more comfortable? When I went in his cage today he didn't run, but obviously didn't desire to be picked up....When he realizes me picking him up means play time, will he be better?


----------



## Jayme (Apr 16, 2013)

So I let Chive out to play for the first time today (because it was the first time I could easily get him out) and he seemed to enjoy running around. However, we are going to need to work on carpet chewing/digging. I forgot that the litter box out in the loft had litter that sticks to Chive, since it doesn't stick to Clover's shorter fur, but now he's running around with bedding on his bum haha. Chive seems curious and playful, and a good deal more comfortable, because during his play time he'd run up to me, like he was checking on me, then dash away. I need to start saving up for their neuter/spay soon too. Maybe I'll start a 'fix my bunny' foundation, so I can actually afford this haha.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 17, 2013)

They're both adorable! Best of luck with introducing when the time comes, definitely have to wait for the spay and neuter first. Bandit is having his neuter tomorrow, though he doesn't know it yet! Really hoping it helps with his current destructive/disruptive behaviour and carpet chewing/pulling/digging!


----------



## Jayme (Apr 20, 2013)

Clover is still growing her personality! She loves to binky around the loft and do bunny 500's. She's super cute and loves to run up to anyone so she can be pet behind the ears. Chive, however, still hates to be touched. He seems to like that he can see Clover through his cage, but is totally uncomfortable with me. Chive can see when Clover is out, and can see her allowing me to hold her. He's gotten more curious about people, but still runs if you move while he's nearby. Picking him up after play time has also become a new major hassle :/


----------



## Jayme (Apr 29, 2013)

So this weekend a friend came over, and we had plans to go later and adopt a bunny for her. However, when Clover and Chive were out, Chive just leaped into her arms! I couldn't get him to even approach me and he thumped whenever I did anything. The 2 of them seemed to really get along, so I figured it'd be easier for her to just take Chive. I hadn't made much progress with him, while he was practically doing backflips for her! Maybe some buns are meant for certain people. So I when I went to adopt a bunny, I found a little black holland lop male, who we named Oscar. He's timid, but I see potential as he grows  He's SUPER cute and I'll have to post pictures later. So now I guess this blog is "Clover and Oscar Adventures"


----------



## JBun (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow! I bet that was a shock for you to see Chive do that. I have to agree, that some rabbits are just meant for some people. Sometimes a rabbit just 'clicks' with you. I'm happy for your friend, and for Chive. Maybe, for whatever reason(only Chive knows), this new home will be a better fit for him. 

Can't wait for new pics of Oscar


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow, what a surprise! Yes, sometimes some bunnies just click with a certain people. I'm happy for your friend and for Chive. She must be so excited that she gets to keep him, especially since he just jumped into her arms. I can't wait to see pictures of Oscar.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 30, 2013)

I finally got pictures of them both, it was really hard to get a decent picture of Oscar because when you're trying to take a picture of something that already is a black fluff ball with a lame camera phone, all you get is an even fuzzier fluff ball! haha I didn't realize how big Clover had gotten til I took these. Her nose is starting to REALLY darken, and I'm wondering if she's going to change colors elsewhere too....


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 1, 2013)

Aww, Oscar is adorable! He is such a sweetie pie. Hopefully him and Chive two will bond well.


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 1, 2013)

Bet your friend is really excited that a bunny actually chose her, hope she really enjoys him. 

Oscar is lovely, he´s so dark and clover has such cute markings.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 1, 2013)

Wow Clover has darkened! They're both totally adorable.


----------



## Jayme (May 3, 2013)

So this is kinda freaky- I've found Clover's long lost sister! On another thread on this website, someone posted a picture of the bunny they found near my area and it looks JUST LIKE CLOVER! I think it's kinda crazy how "it's a small world after all" haha.
Also, I've decided Clover thinks she's part dog, part cat, and part human haha. She is attention seeking and plays like a dog, she eats the middle of her food bowl and decides it's then empty so you have to shake it back into the middle like a cat, and she can't understand why she can't sleep in the big bed, like a human haha. She has so much personality I absolutely love her! I ended up with a perfect bunny, and I hope her puberty doesn't change her too much (even though she'll get fixed when she's old enough). 
Oscar has been a bit more challenging. He's not the people-bun that Clover is, and I doubt he ever will be since he's so shy. He still gets scared when I go in his cage to give him hay and food, but he'll accept treats from my hand, which is a start. Hopefully I can get him to come out a little, and I think watching Clover helps him feel better when he sees how comfortable he is. Clover has never felt threatened since I brought her home, and she's made it clear to me that she feels that way, and I wish she could just tell Oscar that!


----------



## Jayme (May 4, 2013)

Today, somehow Oscar figured out how to open his cage. He got out this morning and by the time we realized he was out, I had to leave. We left him under the bed. When my mother went to my room to put him up, he'd already climbed back onto his cage! He's ridiculous haha. From now on his cage has a bendy tie to stop him. I can't wait till they're fixed so they can live together in the dog kennel.


----------



## LoriAZ (May 5, 2013)

LOL I'm still tripping on this too. Tinkers (Clover's sis) is also such a great bunny. She has so much personality and smart. She is so funny when she plays with the cat (it's supervised), she runs like the wind, the cat doesn't even know what went down. She does the 180 turn hops, so cute! And when I open the fridge her ears perk up and she gets in begging position, little booger... She's lots of fun, we love her.


----------



## JBun (May 5, 2013)

I just think it's so incredible that the two of you ended up with each others sibling. And they both sound like really well adjusted, happy, friendly bunny's. Can't get much better than that


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 5, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe the two of you each have the sisters. Its sounds like they have pretty much the same personality too. That is so cool! I still can't believe it. Its so cool! I agree with Jenny, you can't get much better than that!


----------



## Jayme (May 12, 2013)

So I gave the buns an old oatmeal container to play in, thinking they'd use it like a tube and run through it, but neither of them seem to know what to do with it, so they just decided to chew the side haha. Here's Oscar investigating.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 12, 2013)

Haha, that's funny! Ash would do the same thing if I gave him an oatmeal container.  Oscar is so cute!


----------



## LoriAZ (May 13, 2013)

I found an almost empty oats container this morning and gave it to Tinkers. Great toy! She also loves an enclosed cat bed that my cat didn't use and a big box to jump up on and go inside. Lots of things to chew!


----------

